# Adding lighting inside the case



## neillh (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just done my first case mod and I'm feeling ridiculously pleased with myself.:wink:

I've added a blue cold cathode light inside my mini tower case (Asus TM-250 Black/Silver ) and it works! See attached pic.

Thought I'd share...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's quite amazing how something so simple as a light can transform a case from just a boring box :grin:

You can also get some rather nice effects by mixing the various colours. Depending on where you site the CCFL-tubes, you can fill the case with red+blue+purple from just 2 tubes :laugh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job, it looks nice!


----------



## neillh (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks! I have a UV cathode I may add later.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, unless you have any fluorescent components ('Dayglo' cables, plugs, cable-sleeving etc.), a UV-tube won't make a great deal of difference, they tend to give very little visible light (as I've already discovered :sigh.

However, if you're bitten by the 'Modding-Bug', you can add all sorts of crazy lighting effects like 'Lazer-LEDS', 'El-Wire' and such; The only limit is imagination and pocket-depth :grin: - I haven't used this company, so I can't recommend their service, but this will give you an idea of what's available - *Link*.


----------



## neillh (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool, I like the look of the Lazer Leds.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They make good 'micro-spotlights' of colour, where you want it :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks good!

SMLED strips work awesome, too. Last longer, brighter, and take up less room. CCFL has a unique light to it, though.


Linky: Ribbon LED Strips


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Congratulations, you now have a spacecraft aswell!


----------

